# PRW-2500-1A incoming



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on this. It's a little darker that the 1JF. I'll post pictures when it comes, plus a mini-review.

I think Q6 said the black 1500 bracelet would fit? Anyone know?

Mike


----------



## ArtDirik (Feb 21, 2007)

That one looks great. Just got my PRW incoming - last week....


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

I am getting my black edition PRW-2500-1A today as well. Should have it in 3 days with shipping. Anyway, what type of band did you get for your PRW *ArtDirik*? I really like that band and may get that one for my PRW. Also, evidentally the PRW2500-1A is a limited edition black model that a few stores have in stock. I wasnt even aware that this color existed for the 2500 until I contacted the store and they sent me pictures. Bajachild, how did you find out about this black model? I only thought it was available in the 2500-1JF and 2500-7T models...but happily, I found the 2500-1A edition like yours. I have the Riseman but I dont think I will miss it much


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

i just kept checking ebay for the prices to come down. They i saw the different color scheme. did some googling, and that confirmed it. so i got it. enjoy!


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

bajachild said:


> i just kept checking ebay for the prices to come down. They i saw the different color scheme. did some googling, and that confirmed it. so i got it. enjoy!


Awesome! I actually called a store that carried protrek watches and they gave me the model # 2500-1A. I thought something was wrong until they sent me pics and then I googled like you did and found out that this was a limited edition....so, for $285 I hopped on it. I couldnt be happier..congrats and enjoy.


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

i saw mine for 300. plus a 25 ebay gift cert plus free shipping. cant beat that with a stick. enjoy it.


----------



## ArtDirik (Feb 21, 2007)

got the strap from crownandbuckle - saw their post on wus and went to their site to select this one...a 2 piece black nato. seems to work with with the watch - however I think a thicker strap - like kevlar, carbon or rubber could look a little nicer


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

bajachild said:


> i saw mine for 300. plus a 25 ebay gift cert plus free shipping. cant beat that with a stick. enjoy it.


That's awesome! I got mine with free shipping too. It was $300 but they gave me 5% off for military discount. I'm stoked. The store told me today that this model was a specialty store select model and they only received 10 of them. Further, they will now only get the 2500-1dr (orange buttons) in stock. So, I'm excited that we will have a limited run watch.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

bajachild said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this. It's a little darker that the 1JF. I'll post pictures when it comes, plus a mini-review.
> 
> I think Q6 said the black 1500 bracelet would fit? Anyone know?
> 
> Mike


Where did you buy that version?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

bajachild said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this. It's a little darker that the 1JF. I'll post pictures when it comes, plus a mini-review.
> 
> I think Q6 said the black 1500 bracelet would fit? Anyone know?
> 
> Mike


The 1500 Black Ti bracelet wont fit the 2500, the bracelet from the 2000 or 5000 might, although I dont know the exact dimensions, knowing Casio it`s likely to work.

Q-6


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

I want this watch! Where can you buy one?


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

Jenkem said:


> I want this watch! Where can you buy one?


I found mine at a Jewelry store online. I was told that this model was a limited edtition run sent to a select number of specialty jewelry stores. Also, they told me that they received 10 of this model Protrek, and were already sold out...I had them hold me one for a day at which time they had 3...when i called the next day to purchase mine, they had already sold the last two. So, if you get lucky enough to find one, hop on it quick. I wish I could help you find a dealer, but mine said they will not get another shipment of this model in----rather the PRW-2500-1JF which you can buy on ebay and alot of watch stores currently. I will post some pics of mine to help you see what the watch looks like close up....Good luck.


----------



## mikeair (Sep 28, 2008)

@ArtDirik

The PRW-2500 looks cool on your wrist! |> What's your wrist-size? I also orderd the GW-9300 (new Mudman) few weeks ago but sold it again because it looked to builky on my 7.25" wrist. So you have both watches and you sure can tell me is the PRW-2500 "wearing" smaller - bigger - or the same than the new Muddy?

Mike


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

paulphilly said:


> I found mine at a Jewelry store online. I was told that this model was a limited edtition run sent to a select number of specialty jewelry stores. Also, they told me that they received 10 of this model Protrek, and were already sold out...I had them hold me one for a day at which time they had 3...when i called the next day to purchase mine, they had already sold the last two. So, if you get lucky enough to find one, hop on it quick. I wish I could help you find a dealer, but mine said they will not get another shipment of this model in----rather the PRW-2500-1JF which you can buy on ebay and alot of watch stores currently. I will post some pics of mine to help you see what the watch looks like close up....Good luck.


I had no idea this model was being offered. I was all set to buy the 1JF then I saw this one and would really like to get it. I don't care for the gray and orange buttons on the 1JF.
Maybe the PAW's will get this color when they're released here.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

What strap size did u order? Or rather, what's the lug size on this? 22 or 24mm?

I think an orange Isofrane rubber strap (or Hirsch) would look awesome!! The 2 piece Zulu looks too 'skinny', IMO ;-).


----------



## ArtDirik (Feb 21, 2007)

22......


----------



## rrogerstx (Sep 15, 2011)

I found one on Amazon and ordered it today... I called them to ask about shipping because I really wanted to get it by Saturday to I want to take it on a camping trip Saturday night. I spoke with two very nice guys. They upgraded my shipping to Saturday delivery free of charge!

As of right now they still have two more in stock if anyone is interested..


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

rrogerstx said:


> I found one on Amazon and ordered it today... I called them to ask about shipping because I really wanted to get it by Saturday to I want to take it on a camping trip Saturday night. I spoke with two very nice guys. They upgraded my shipping to Saturday delivery free of charge!
> 
> As of right now they still have two more in stock if anyone is interested..


What in the world are you talking about


----------



## rrogerstx (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenkem said:


> What in the world are you talking about


Really?? I don't know how I could have been any more clear... The PRW-2500-1A (watch in the title of this thread)..which is not an easy one to come by. If you'd read some of the posts above you would have noticed that there were others who were inquiring as to where this watch can be found.


----------



## mikeair (Sep 28, 2008)

...mine is on it's way from TQ Diamonds to Switzerland... :-!

Mike


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

......and mine is coming from the Amazon dealer (out of Los Angeles) as of Wednesday morning......can't wait!


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

rrogerstx said:


> Really?? I don't know how I could have been any more clear... The PRW-2500-1A (watch in the title of this thread)..which is not an easy one to come by. If you'd read some of the posts above you would have noticed that there were others who were inquiring as to where this watch can be found.


Unless they removed the listing I haven't seen any 1A's on amazon.



mikeair said:


> ...mine is on it's way from TQ Diamonds to Switzerland... :-!
> 
> Mike


I called TQ last week and they didn't have any and didn't know when they were getting more. This is getting to be pretty frustrating.


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

Jenkem said:


> Unless they removed the listing I haven't seen any 1A's on amazon.
> 
> I called TQ last week and they didn't have any and didn't know when they were getting more. This is getting to be pretty frustrating.


I can confirm that I purchased the last one from TQ Diamonds last week. They had 3 left when I called and set one back for me for the next day. When I called the next day to purchase mine, they had already sold the last 2. Bianca stated that they didnt think they were getting anymore in stock. I love mine more than any other watch I have owned, and strongly recommend this watch. I hope you find one soon...you will love this watch.


----------



## rrogerstx (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenkem said:


> Unless they removed the listing I haven't seen any 1A's on amazon.


Yeah I guess they are all gone now.. Link: Amazon.com: Casio - ProTrek (Pathfinder) - PRW2500-1A: Casio: Watches

There were two remaining when I purchased mine Thursday afternoon. The seller is Altivo Watches out of Los Angeles. You can try calling them to see if they are expecting more. Here is their number: 323-933 1460

UPS delivered mine this morning!! I've been looking at Pathfinders/ProTrek's for the past few weeks.. I'm definitely happy that I was able to locate this model. In my opinion, it's the best looking Pathfinder available. The dual lcd and all black case is an awesome combo!

Good luck!


----------



## rrogerstx (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics of mine along with two Becker knives that also arrived today.


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

Jenkem said:


> Unless they removed the listing I haven't seen any 1A's on amazon.
> 
> I called TQ last week and they didn't have any and didn't know when they were getting more. This is getting to be pretty frustrating.


I just returned mine to TQ Diamonds. Got a refund yesterday. It just didnt fit on the wrist properly. The buckle strap was too short and it pullled the watch face over the top of my wrist. Bummer. It was a keeper.


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

rrogerstx said:


> Yeah I guess they are all gone now.. Link: Amazon.com: Casio - ProTrek (Pathfinder) - PRW2500-1A: Casio: Watches
> 
> There were two remaining when I purchased mine Thursday afternoon. The seller is Altivo Watches out of Los Angeles. You can try calling them to see if they are expecting more. Here is their number: 323-933 1460
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greenwood (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some good and bad news about the PRW2500-1. First, I think it appears to be a great buy and a nice watch. Across the boards - the word is the specs on this watch mean it is definitely something more than a style change or two.

I emailed www.bluedial.com yesterday to inquire as to when they might get some. I got a prompt email reply yesterday saying it was going on the internet for sale last night or today. I saw it last night on their website under the Casio - and then Pathfinder link. It was listed as PRICE: $300 (That is the MSRP Casio has listed on their site) and SALE: $195 under there. Yeah, pretty decent deal. I emailed back their customer service saying thank you and that I liked the price, but wondered in the way of a discount code/corporate discount.

I logged back on this morning to my email to find no response yet. I looked over at the www.bluedial.com website to find it now simply listed for $250. Yeah, they listed it for less than a day at $195 and then cranked up the price $55.

I called their customer service today and spoke to the first line guy who said the best he could do is give a SEVEN PERCENT discount off of the now listed price of $250. I tried to explain that I would at least like the $195 price and I was simply waiting for a reply from their customer service for any discount code which I might get before finalizing the transaction online. They said no way did that matter. I asked for a supervisor and this is where it gets interesting.

The supervisor explained that they listed it in error at $195 because they didn't realize Casio demanded a minimum price of $250 on this model and they are an authorized dealer - so they must comply. I asked what would have happened had I ran my credit card through and purchased online last night. The supervisor said he wasn't sure what their marketing department would decide, but they might cancel the transaction and charge me the $250 if I still wanted the watch. WOW! That is some shady business practice to do such a thing on a relatively small purchase and their mistake.

This begs a couple questions though. They were set to sell this watch for $195 which included free shipping and they would of course be making some profit on this. Bluedial is not in business as a charity and I don't knock them for making profit. The question here is - what is the real wholesale price for this watch? Does Casio really set a minimum purchase price on this model for all authorized dealers? Was Bluedial just cranking up the price once they realized they had a solid demand and were making sales? All questions that would be interesting to research more.

Either way - I was not at all impressed with the customer service response today from Bluedial and the attitude of the supervisor. All I could tell him was that at least the internet provides a recourse for situations like this when a company screws up or gets caught jacking up the price for whatever reason and decides not to do the right thing. Be warned.

Anyone who finds this watch at $195 or less is probably getting a decent deal. The $250 and up deals means they are making an extra fifty dollars of profit just for giggles on top of the usual margins. I sure hope we are not all dopes and the watch is only worth $75 or so for the dealers to purchase


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

Greenwood said:


> .....
> This begs a couple questions though. They were set to sell this watch for $195 which included free shipping and they would of course be making some profit on this. Bluedial is not in business as a charity and I don't knock them for making profit. The question here is - what is the real wholesale price for this watch? Does Casio really set a minimum purchase price on this model for all authorized dealers? Was Bluedial just cranking up the price once they realized they had a solid demand and were making sales? All questions that would be interesting to research more.
> 
> Either way - I was not at all impressed with the customer service response today from Bluedial and the attitude of the supervisor. All I could tell him was that at least the internet provides a recourse for situations like this when a company screws up or gets caught jacking up the price for whatever reason and decides not to do the right thing. Be warned.
> ...


Where to begin. Casio does NOT want their watches being sold at deep discounts. No watch manufacturer does, obviously. Being that I am a Casio dealer maybe I can help you better understand a few things. If you are an authorized Casio dealer there is an expectation that you will not be fire sale'ing these watches, and Casio can and has in the past taken away privileges of dealers that abuse pricing. What bothers me the most is your opinion on how much I as a dealer deserve to make on a watch. Casio sets the retail price, not I, not bluedial. If they decide they want to sell the watch @ $250 they are still offering it at a $50 savings off retail price. These are NOT invicta watches, they do not have the same imaginary msrp. I get you are disappointed in them raising the price up $50 from their original price but this would be no different than the changing of price for something on newegg or amazon. Hopefully you understand my perspective.


----------



## Greenwood (Sep 27, 2011)

Krnbk2 said:


> Where to begin. Casio does NOT want their watches being sold at deep discounts. No watch manufacturer does, obviously. Being that I am a Casio dealer maybe I can help you better understand a few things. If you are an authorized Casio dealer there is an expectation that you will not be fire sale'ing these watches, and Casio can and has in the past taken away privileges of dealers that abuse pricing. What bothers me the most is your opinion on how much I as a dealer deserve to make on a watch. Casio sets the retail price, not I, not bluedial. If they decide they want to sell the watch @ $250 they are still offering it at a $50 savings off retail price. These are NOT invicta watches, they do not have the same imaginary msrp. I get you are disappointed in them raising the price up $50 from their original price but this would be no different than the changing of price for something on newegg or amazon. Hopefully you understand my perspective.


I am fine with pricing guidelines to make sure one dealer doesn't undercut severely all the others. What I am talking about is THEIR mistake, if it was a mistake, and how they handled it. A good business would say that they already made the offer to you and I was already going back and forth to them over email REGARDING THE 195 price. I can understand them pulling out of a deal after that if it was a real error like putting a decimal place in the wrong place and saying they would sell the watch for 3.00 instead of 300.00. That is understandable. I wouldn't expect a dealer to sell hundreds of watches at $3 because some clerk put a decimal point in the wrong place. This is different. They got the watches at some very low, volume rate and then added their standard overhead margin to get to 195. They could have offered to split the difference or simply sell me the watch at 195 and ask me not to share that as they would only be doing it to make right on their goof-up.

I think you can understand that someone saying they are a discounter and claiming in numerous ads that their prices are 70% off retail is complete nonsense when they are selling watches at only 17% off the full retail value at Casio.com Don't try to tell me this is just good marketing. It is utter BS. Would you believe anything out of a car salesmans mouth if their ads claimed 70% off MSRP on a $30,000 car and then they tell you the price is going to be 25,000 after the 70% off? The $300 MSRP at Casio.com is not imaginary, but it is designed to give everyone a chance to either sell for $300 or something well less and still make a profit.

It is fine to make as much profit as you can. Heck, sell the watch to anyone you can at $450 if you can do it. Just don't boldface lie saying you are selling at some crazy discount when it is easy to see you are not. They lost a ton of credibility as soon as they initially tried saying it was always posted at $250. I probably could have rolled with it and even paid the $250 had they said something smarter initially. They could have even admitted from the beginning that it was a mistake by a clerk and said it was a giant goof up and apologized. Once you lie - you take it down a whole different road. It is not too good to Casio either to play it off them like they are the big bad company that won't let them sell cheaper. That is just sloppy. Never dime out your supplier as a bad guy.

From the tone of the first line guy AND the supervisor I spoke with - they just were not honest with me. They first tried to state they NEVER priced the watch that way. I had enough detail and an email chain that proved I DID know otherwise and could prove it. That is never good as it means they don't exactly operate -or to be fair those two employees- from an honest perspective. Lying is never good in business once you have been caught.

They then got indignant and stated they could cancel a credit card transaction and just start over again at a much higher price and if they did that - NO ONE WAS AT FAULT. This is at the very least, poor customer relations and poor attention to detail. This is all assuming that there really is a level they are not allowed to sell below.

What I am pointing out is that the actual value of these watches is far, far below the online prices for a lot of the authorized dealers. I have always seen how crazy it is to go into a major department store and buy any watch unless they are running a fifty percent off or greater sale and you open a credit account, use a coupon and then some to get it into a somewhat reasonable level. I can even understand how the overhead for that big store, advertising, sales staff and so forth means you have to charge a higher margin. An online retailer doing volume doesn't have this overhead.

Hope you understand my perspective. It was a matter of poor customer service, dishonesty and then letting the customer have an idea just how big a profit margin still exists on watches through them. I'm not a communist or a democrat. I think everyone should be allowed to make a profit as they see fit. There is some etiquette to be followed if you want to be successful.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

bajachild said:


> I just returned mine to TQ Diamonds. Got a refund yesterday. It just didnt fit on the wrist properly. The buckle strap was too short and it pullled the watch face over the top of my wrist. Bummer. It was a keeper.


Baja,

I didn't like the fit of the standard strap either, so I removed it and a 22mm Zulu strap fit perfectly. I have black, tan, olive, and grey Zulu's, all with the black hardware and these look great with the 2500-1a. I will try to post a photo later......

Hoppy


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Greenwood said:


> I am fine with pricing guidelines to make sure one dealer doesn't undercut severely all the others. What I am talking about is THEIR mistake, if it was a mistake, and how they handled it. A good business would say that they already made the offer to you and I was already going back and forth to them over email REGARDING THE 195 price. I can understand them pulling out of a deal after that if it was a real error like putting a decimal place in the wrong place and saying they would sell the watch for 3.00 instead of 300.00. That is understandable. I wouldn't expect a dealer to sell hundreds of watches at $3 because some clerk put a decimal point in the wrong place. This is different. They got the watches at some very low, volume rate and then added their standard overhead margin to get to 195. They could have offered to split the difference or simply sell me the watch at 195 and ask me not to share that as they would only be doing it to make right on their goof-up.
> 
> I think you can understand that someone saying they are a discounter and claiming in numerous ads that their prices are 70% off retail is complete nonsense when they are selling watches at only 17% off the full retail value at Casio.com Don't try to tell me this is just good marketing. It is utter BS. Would you believe anything out of a car salesmans mouth if their ads claimed 70% off MSRP on a $30,000 car and then they tell you the price is going to be 25,000 after the 70% off? The $300 MSRP at Casio.com is not imaginary, but it is designed to give everyone a chance to either sell for $300 or something well less and still make a profit.
> 
> ...


Man it sucks you had to go through all that BS.

I walked into my Casio AD today and paid $250 including tax.

It's a cool watch...freaking huge...but cool:-!










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Bluezx636 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone know where I can pick this one up?


----------



## Jenkem (Sep 22, 2008)

Bluezx636 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick this one up?


I think there's one on ebay now.


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

Krnbk2,
Since you are a Casio AD and seem to be in an enlightening mood, care to share with us what your cost is on a this particular watch.

Rafa



Krnbk2 said:


> Where to begin. Casio does NOT want their watches being sold at deep discounts. No watch manufacturer does, obviously. Being that I am a Casio dealer maybe I can help you better understand a few things. If you are an authorized Casio dealer there is an expectation that you will not be fire sale'ing these watches, and Casio can and has in the past taken away privileges of dealers that abuse pricing. What bothers me the most is your opinion on how much I as a dealer deserve to make on a watch. Casio sets the retail price, not I, not bluedial. If they decide they want to sell the watch @ $250 they are still offering it at a $50 savings off retail price. These are NOT invicta watches, they do not have the same imaginary msrp. I get you are disappointed in them raising the price up $50 from their original price but this would be no different than the changing of price for something on newegg or amazon. Hopefully you understand my perspective.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

DemolitionMan said:


> Krnbk2,
> Since you are a Casio AD and seem to be in an enlightening mood, care to share with us what your cost is on a this particular watch.
> 
> Rafa


I'm an authorized dealer as well and I know first hand (after speaking with the VP of Sales for Casio USA) that Casio wants retailers to sell the watches at full MSRP. The cost for a dealer is 50% of the MSRP.


----------

